# 900 watt computer power supply



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a 900 watt power supply that I purchased for my computer.
We had a lighting strike here and the supply went out.

I looked at the supply and noticed that the fuse had not blown. 

Does anyone have any idea as to what may be the problem with this supply?

I did check it out a little. It is getting 110 to the fuse.
Nothing looks burned.


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

*power supply*

Hi If its out of the computer try jumping the green wire to black on the big plug with half of a paper clip the fan should work , if it does check the voltage on orange 3.3 red 5 yellow 12v if it works you have a good bench power supply. goo luck Mike


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Mike.
I should have mentioned that I did jumper the green and black.


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

*power supply*

something is burned out I tried Mike


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Only other thing to try is make sure your IEC cable is good (test it on something else)
Opening them is a BAD idea, apparently you can get a pretty nasty zap off them as the energy is still stored I did open one once BUT it hadn't been turned on in like a year
Also, I've found when fixing computers the power supply seems to be one of the most common parts to die, especially no name brand oneshwell: they don't last forever.
Whatever you do, steer clear of those nasty cheap ones that claim 1kw you can get on ebay, they are rubbish and you are putting good hardware at risk by using one since if it fails you can destroy hardware. It is worth getting something decent (antec, coolermaster, MEC etc) as they do seem to last Hope you got your pc sorted


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

On lower cost supplies, likely one or more of the output voltage regulator chips is open...They don't tolerate high value over-voltage spikes very well...Get the schematic and parts list for the supply...With a voltmeter across your supply's output at each voltage, you can jumper the regulator for a second or two and see if you get unregulated output (at a somewhat higher voltage than if regulated)...If it's a common regulator that's open, as likely, Mouser Electronics in Mansfield, Texas should have a replacement for you...Nice folks with no minimum order.

Mouser Electronics (http://www.mouser.com) (800-346-6873)

FWIW

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Fred.
I am still playing with this power supply.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

My electronic books are somewhere since the move, but I remember a component that acts like a fuse, but does not look like a fuse. It's black, pancake shaped. You will find them by following the path from the black line input. A regular Radio Shack item, just take the old one with you. If it's open it's bad. Not to be confused with other similar items that are yellow, and protect in other ways.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks mikem.
I will take a look.


----------

